# TB mare critique.



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

58 views and no critique? I must have a perfect horse! :lol:

I got some more photos today. Not much but better than what I had!




























And just 'cause she's purty.


----------



## Black Beauty 94 (Dec 26, 2011)

I think she looks nice, the only thing I see is the sloping back end, the tail is not set at the highest point of the rear end.
Nice horse!


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

Thank you!

What I see:
-Hunter's bump
-Slight roach
-Upright pasterns
-Slight downhill build
-Slight ewe neck, but I'm hoping that will improve with more riding. 
-Toes out on hinds.
-Narrow chest.

Anything else? :lol:

Oh, and just want to add that her feet aren't as long as they look in the front shot, I promise! :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

Pretty girl with a lovely expression. 
Her hoof angles, particularly the front, look a little steep to me.
She stands under herself & is a little cow hocked. 
I wouldn't say that she has a roach or an ewe neck. Her neck muscling is upsidedown and that can be changed. Her back is long with a weaker hind end and a low tail set but not a roach.

Good luck with her!!


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

Thank you!! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Her shoulder is rather upright. This will restrict her ability in both dressage and jumping.


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

I can't think of anything to add that hasn't been mentioned, other than she has nice low-set hocks, with short pasterns and canon bones. Overall, she's a really cute girl- lovely face and color!


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

Thanks, guys! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rosieroo (Jun 20, 2012)

Hello, I love your girl's colouring she's really sweet. Her neck and quarters wouldn't worry me as she's still young and will hopefully develop with correct riding/ training. She looks like she has a nice short strong back and deep chest from what I can see. Her front pasterns are a little upright but not too bad, and I'm not sure if it's the way she's stood but in a couple of the pictures she looks slightly over at the knee and back on her hocks and a bit cow-hocked and narrow at the base with her front legs. That however, is nit-picking. Overall she's quite good and she has such a nice face and kind eye. I have never come across a hunter's bump though what's that? Similar to a roached back?


----------



## rosieroo (Jun 20, 2012)

Sorry, I know a lot of that was already mentioned..


----------



## Horse Love Is The Best 12 (Jun 15, 2011)

I like him. Maybe a Slight ewe neck


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

Her. :wink:

Rosie, a hunter's bump is a little protruding spot at the top of a horses bum.
Some say it's caused by jumping, hence the name "hunter's" bump.
However, it's usually just a conformation flaw.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rosieroo (Jun 20, 2012)

Ah i see  is it an american term? As I've never heard of it here
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## palominolover (Apr 28, 2010)

Overall you have VERY pretty girl there. Most of her faults have been mentioned. I just wanted to comment that she has a VERY pretty head .


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

Awe, thanks, PL! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

Oh, sorry I missed your question, rosie. I'm not quite sure if it's an American specific term or not. I haven't ever noticed any alternatives from other locales but there certainly could be.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

